# Netbalancer/Netlimiter



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone has any experience with any of these nettraffic shaping programs?

Ive just been looking into this as I have bought a few games on steam and the total data I need to DL runs way into the gigabytes.

HOWEVER - steam does not have the ability to set maximum DL rates which leaves me little choice but to leave it DL'n overnight. I dont really want to leave it running over night as Ive done this 2-3days in a row already.

I would very much like to start the DL right now, but doing so would mean it hogs my entire netspeed for the next couple of hours.

any feedback on either of these programs or even some alternatives that work on W7 x64 would be very much appreciated.


----------

